# Naperville - Aurora IL area - Sub Looking For Work



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

Naperville, Aurora, and Surrounding Area.

Truck insurance and 2MIL/4MIL GL Insured.
I've been plowing off and on since 1984 - lots of experience!
My truck is well maintiained, and the plow and spreader are new.
Gassed up and ready to go!
Willing to help out as an emergency fill in until someone needs me on a more permanent basis.
Call my cell 630-809-6855. Available 24/7.


----------



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like we're going to get a few snows before Christmas here in Chicago! I'm still available! Write down my cell number and keep it with you in case you need someone for emergency fill in........Thanks!


----------



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

bump! Snowing here in Aurora...about 1/2 inch so far!


----------



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

Still available!!! 24/7. Call if you need help.


----------



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

Wed. Dec 30.....Still available for temp. fill in or permanent work.......24/7


----------

